# Cichlids Seem Sick and Gasping for Air



## ZJG Moparman

I have noticed that my cichlids have been unnactive and seemed like they gasping for air over the past 2-3 days. I started with an immediate water changer of 30%. That did not seem to help at all. At first I did notice that my temperature was really high (84 degrees). I think my heater stuck open, so I unplugged it and it is holding steady at 77. I tested the water again last night and Ammonia was 0, Nitrites 0, and Nitrates 15. So that did not seem like a possible cause. pH, kH, and GH were also dead on where they need to be. I have not changed any feeding habits, lights, or added anything to the tank. This morning I had a dead Acei. There are still 6 more remaining along with 4 yellow labs. The tank has been set up for 8 months. I haven't recently changed any filter media, just rinsed them out in tank water 2 days ago when I did the water change.

What else could possibly be wrong? I don't want to lose my whole tank, but I have tested everything I could think of.


----------



## kpswd

When you temp spiked, it reduces the amount of Oxygene in the water. Try to add ripples to the surface, air bubbles etc. If it was a spike in temp and that it is no longer an issue, then things will go back to normal again eventually, but it is always good to have surface agitation.

Any time you turn up the heat in the tank (wheter you mean to or not), oxygene is going to be lacking and the fish is going to start swimming up at the top of the tank.


----------



## Drex

If you don't dissolve salt in your water, it could take longer. I have even heard Epsom salt helps too, that is if you are worried about long term affects.


----------



## ZJG Moparman

I do use epson salt in my water. Every time I do a water change I use 1 table soon of Epsom salt to obtain the correct gh. I did open up the air valve for the power head to help with surface aggitation. So far it doesnt really seem to be helping.


----------



## DJRansome

Look for other symptoms. Are they eating? Pooping? Any nips or missing scales? Spots? Where do the fish swim in the tank, is anyone lurking under the surface?

When my fish are gasping (as opposed to lurking) the answer has always been agitation (I add a spare HOB to check that) because maybe the cleaning of the canister is overdue. Or one time I had a nitrite spike.

Since you have neither of those, start checking for other causes.


----------



## GTZ

Do another series of partial water changes, 30-40% x2 using dechlorinator. If you're worried that something got in the water, add some carbon to your filtration.


----------



## Drex

Sounds like you know a bit about water chemistry, I hope you have a source of calcium seeing as magnesium goes hand and hand. My method is variety I don't rely on just one source. Instead I use shells, little bit of crushed coral,Epson salts, little alkaline buffer. Of course their is no exact amount of anything its a system started on trial and error, seeing as water is different everywhere you go. Water chemistry is very important to raise a durable fish. For this problem as I recommended before try freshwater salt, if they stay near the surface air bubbler


----------



## ZJG Moparman

I did another water change today. No more fish have died, but they still do not seem healthy. Although, my yellow lab female is still holding her eggs. Only one of my acei will eat. The others do not seem interested. The water still test great. I also added aquarium salt to the water in this water change. 1 table spoon per 5 gallons. Two of my acei are hanging around the top corner of the tank, but the rest of the fish are laying under rocks and the drift wood. I did notice today that there were a few small, white fuzzy looking areas on the driftwood. I don't know what this is or if it is related to the sick fish.

Also, one of my larger acei has a damaged fin. It seems like it is stuck to his body. He seems to get around fine with just one working fin though. Some of the other fish have a white spot here and they, like maybe some scales are missing, but I am not for sure that is what it is.I also added an aerator to my power head 3 days ago to help with surface aggitation and that did not seem to help.


----------



## ZJG Moparman

Another Acei dead this morning. So far that is two I have lost. The water still test good with 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, and Nitrates around 20. The pH is right on 8.2. I am out of ideas for what could be happening. Is this some type of disease? Has something gotten into my tank and contaminated the water?


----------



## GTZ

Any other physical symptoms showing? Bloating? Thin, clear or white feces? I'd continue to do daily multiple water changes or a large 90% water change and run carbon with your filter.
What dechlorinator do you use?


----------



## ZJG Moparman

No other physical symptoms that I can see. I use API Tap Water conditioner. I just noticed another fish on its last leg. Its just floating through the water, only trying to swim when it gets near another fish. This one seems very white looking. They don't seem to be thin or bloating. As far as I can tell, the feces is its normal redish/orange. I feed New Life Spektrum Cichlid Forumla.


----------



## Gags

Post pic has close as possible...


----------



## ZJG Moparman

Sorry if the pictures aren't the best quality. I do not have a great camera. You can see the fish are just laying around the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Gags

I am not sure,but i think there is ich on fish body...some white spots are visible in photos
Wait for experts comments on it...
Did you add air-stone to tank


----------



## ZJG Moparman

2 more fish died today. That is four I have lost now. I am not left with 3 Acei and my yellow labs. As far as I know, none of the labs have died, just the Acei. And when they die, they slowly die. I have found them floating through the water and when they get near another fish they will swim off and then float back down until after 30-45 minutes or so they die.


----------



## DJRansome

GoofBoy recently lost a tank and a member suggested Costiasis. Treat by raising temperature like ich. Might be worth checking out on Google to see if it sounds/looks like what your fish have and try raising the temperature? Only thing I can think of.


----------



## ZJG Moparman

Thank you for mentioning that disease. After researching Costiasis, my fish are showing those exact symptoms. I just finished adding salt to my tank and I am working to raise the temperature. Apparently it can not survive at temperatures above 82.4°F, so I hope that this will help cure the problem before I lose any fish. I will keep you updated.


----------



## DJRansome

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Robshow

Did you ever resolve your issue? Please update


----------

